# battery pack higher than motor controller voltage???



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

you should check with the manufacturer. You provided no information about what model controller it is, how could we possibly know what you are looking at or what its allowable maximums and minimums are?!?


----------



## Abdulwahab Hajar (Apr 26, 2016)

very well my bad, the motor controller to be used is the Curtis 1236-5401.
 thank you


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

well, again, a google search for : Curtis 1236-5401 max voltage

returns as the first item:
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/Manuals/1234_36_38 Manual Rev Feb 09.pdf

which lists all sorts of things you should probably be aware of, including max voltage.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You give no details on the pack either. How many cells and of what kind of batteries?

What voltage is your pack when fully charged? What is the nominal voltage of the pack?


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

36 to 48 volts is Golf Cart voltage. Golf Carts use Pb batteries. 48 volt Pb batteries charge at 58.8 to 60 volts. A 48 volt Pb battery with a no load voltage of 48 volts is a dead battery.


----------

